# Gunsmith Dalton area?



## Beaudeane (Dec 9, 2015)

I just picked up my sako L57 coltsman after 2 years (highest recommended gunsmith from all local gun shops) waiting on repair & the guy said he couldn't find the part & apparently didn't wanna make the part though I asked if he could several times in the past 2 years & was told he would have to if couldn't find it. The broken part is a spring that holds the bolt guide to the bolt. 
  Called ACRW in Ringold while ago & was told max 3 months if everything went wrong that could for the repair. Gonna drop it there at noonish tomorrow to see. Hope to have a much better experience with them. Anyone else have any dealings with them?


----------



## Beaudeane (Jan 5, 2016)

Update: ACRW called this morning. Said there's 2 parts missing or broken & will have to make them both. They wanted make sure I was ok with them going ahead with making the parts because of cost. Quoted $190-200. Told em I felt $200 was a good price to get a non functioning inherited gun into useable working condition. I'm ecstatic that I should be able to take it hunting next fall. I will update when I hear from them again.


----------



## Beaudeane (Jan 6, 2016)

It's done!!! I just got a call from ACRW my rifle is fixed & tested & ready to pick up. $200 I'm glad to spend & done in less than a month. I will steer anyone in nw Georgia needing a gunsmith to them! I'm trucking a few more days but very anxious to go get it soon as I get home


----------



## Minner (Jan 12, 2016)

They've worked on a couple for us and did fine work. I'll use them again.


----------



## Beaudeane (Jan 12, 2016)

Picked up my gun finally today. Had a busy evening so didn't have the opportunity to shoot it yet but will tomorrow b4 I go back to work. They sell leupold & Swarovski scopes up there & im a big fan of leupold but almost willing to try a Swarovski after listening to the guys up there & looking thru a couple of them. The Z3 3-10X36 at $750 seemed pretty nice. Hearing the numbers I was thinking 22 rim fire scope but it didn't look like it at all while looking thru the scopes. Any of u guys have any input on Swarovski vs leupold-vx3.... Also learned the vx3 is being changed to vxi in February so there was a little confusion until the gun shop called leupold while I was there. I was almost set on a 6.5-20x40 vx3 fine duplex for that gun until today


----------

